# معالجة الصور الطبية عن طريق الماتلاب



## ام وائل الأثرية (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم..
أهلا بمهندسينا الأفاضل 
من عندة سؤال أو إستفسار عن معالجة الصور الطبية عن طريق االماتلاب فالمجال مفتوح أمامكم بهذا الموضوع.
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى..


----------



## soma-20 (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكي الله خير


----------



## مهندسة جادة (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اقترح ان تبدأي بما عندك على شكل حلقات 
لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (31 يوليو 2010)

> *جزاكي الله خير*​


جزانا الله واياكم


> *اقترح ان تبدأي بما عندك على شكل حلقات *


بارك الله فيك ،سأحاول تحضير الدروس بالعربية وقد يطول ذلك 
إلى حين ذلك لا تترددوا في طرح الاسئلة أو الإستفسارات هو ميدان ممتع واعلم بأنكم ستحبونه بإذن الله


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكي ...... نحن بانتظار الدروس 

ولكن ممكن تشرحي لنا بشكل مبسط او مبدأي عن الماتلاب وكيفية استخدامة


----------



## مهندسة جادة (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
نحن بانتظار ابداعاتك


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (1 أغسطس 2010)

* مدخل إلى معالجة الصورة
Introduction to Image Processing​*

إن معالجة الصورة الرقمية تعتبر من أكثر وأهم تطبيقات الحاسب انتشاراً، وذلك لاستخدامها في مجالات مختلفة، مثل: معالجة الصور الطبية، إنتاج الأفلام والصور، الاستشعار عن بعد بالإضافة لتطبيقات المراقبة.
نهتم بمعالجة الصور الرقمية لاستخراج بعض المعلومات التي تهمنا من الصورة، مثلاً كشف نوع مرض ما من صورة شعاعية.

بشكل عام يمكننا تقسيم معالجة الصورة إلى ثلاث مراحل:
*1. منخفضة Low Level:* وتهتم بمعالجة الصورة على مستوى البكسل، مثل عمليات تخفيف الضجيج Denoising وكشف الحواف Edge Detection.
*2. متوسطة:* وتستخدم المعلومات المُستخرجة من المستوى المنخفض مثل عملية ربط الحواف Edge Linking.
*3. مرتفعة المستوى:* وهي التي تستخرج المعلومات المفيدة من المستويين السابقين وهي تطبيقات المعالجة مثل التعرف على الخط مثلاً.

قبل أن نبدأ بموضوعنا سنوضح بعض المصطلحات المستخدمة.
*الصورة الرقمية Digital Image:* هي تابع متقطع ثنائي البعد f(x,y)، والذي تم تكميته Quantized على مجال محدد من القيم، يوضح الشكل 1 مثالاً على صورة رقمية تتألف من 16 عموداً و8 أسطر أي أن الـ Resolution هو 16 X 8. بالتعريف فإن f(0,0) هو الزاوية العليا اليسرى من الصورة.



الشكل 1 : صورة رقمية​

كل إحداثية من التابع f نسميه بكسل Pixel وهي اختصار لكلمة عنصر صورة Picture Element. قيم البكسلات ناتجة من قياس بعض العوامل الفيزيائية مثل قياس الشدة الضوئية Light Intensity.

*صورة رمادية Gray Scale:* هي صورة رقمية ناتجة من قياس شدة الإضاءة فقط وليس الألوان، حيث قيمة البكسل تتناسب مع شدة الإضاءة. أخفض قيمة هي اللون الأسود وأكبر قيمة هي الأبيض. يوضح الشكل 2 مثالاً على صورة رمادية وهي صورة MRI سنتخدمها في اختبار خوارزميات معالجة الصورة.


----------



## adoration (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن صور لاستخدامها فى المعالجه 
اقصد صور طبيه يمكن استخدمها للمعالجه بالماتلاب لانى لم اجدها على اى منتدى 
مع العلم ان الهدف هو مشروع تخرج لمعالجه الصور الطبيه بالماتلاب


----------



## adoration (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو الافاده باسرع وقت لانى محتاجه لهذه الصور جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adoration (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد معرفه طرق التحويل ما بين انواع الصور وبعضها وكزلك انواع الداتا وبعضها ؟؟؟


----------



## فداء (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجوا منك مساعدتي باستخدام الماتلاب في برمجة خوارزمية هافمان لضغط سلسلة من الدنا ولك جزيل الشكر مسبقا حيث انني بحاجة ماسة لذلك في اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ماهي الصور التي ستقومون بمعالجتها
لا عليك نحن هنا للمساعدة


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ارجوا منك مساعدتي باستخدام الماتلاب في برمجة خوارزمية هافمان لضغط سلسلة من الدنا ولك جزيل الشكر مسبقا حيث انني بحاجة ماسة لذلك في اقرب وقت ممكن*​


حسنا أختي فقط ؛ أنصب الماتلاب على حاسوبي ، وسأساعدكن بإذن الله


----------



## adoration (28 نوفمبر 2010)

صور طبيه 
ممكن صور اشعه اكس لاحد الاعضاء لجسم الانسان او اى صور يمكن استخدامها فى الماتلاب
ابيض واسود او الوان من الانواع المعروفه اللى يتعامل بها ال


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الصور في المرفقات
أي مساعدة ؛ لا تحزني مهندستنا :14:


----------



## adoration (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكى الله كل خير 
ممكن اعرف كيفيه تحويل امتدادات الصور اقصد مثلا من jpg to png 
وكزلك باقى الانواع 
ولو ممكن اعرف كذلك التحويل بين انواع الداتا وبعضها مثل index data to binary 
وباقى الانواع والتحويلات مابينها


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (30 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ممكن اعرف كيفيه تحويل امتدادات الصور اقصد مثلا من jpg to png *


بالنسبة الى هذا السؤال فبإمكانك فتح الصورة بواسطة paint وتخزينها تحت أي امتداد شئتي ..


> *ولو ممكن اعرف كذلك التحويل بين انواع الداتا وبعضها مثل index data to binary *


أولا هناك ثلات أنواع للصورالمستخدمة 

gray image 
rgb image 
ind image
 وهذه التحويلات المتوفرة مع الأوامر(matlab function (
rgb image to gray: fonction: rgb2gray 
rgb image to ind: rgb2ind 
gray image to rgb: gray2rgb 
gray image to ind: gray2ind 
 ind image to gray: ind2gray 
 ind image to rgb: ind2rgb
 
*index image to binary
*BW = im2bw(X, map, level) converts the indexed image X with colormap map to a binary image.
******
 BW = im2bw(I, level) converts the grayscale image I to a binary image. The output image BW replaces all pixels in the input image with luminance greater than level with the value 1 (white) and replaces all other pixels with the value 0 (black). Specify level in the range [0,1]. This range is relative to the signal levels possible for the image's class. Therefore, a level value of 0.5 is midway between black and white, regardless of class. To compute the level argument, .





BW = im2bw(RGB, level) converts the truecolor image RGB to a binary image.
If the input image is not a grayscale image, im2bw converts the input image to grayscale, and then converts this grayscale image to binary by thresholding.
*Class Support*

The input image can be of class uint8, uint16, single, int16, or double, and must be nonsparse. The output image BW is of class logical. I and X must be 2-D. RGB images are M-by-N-by-3.


----------



## د.ليلى زبيدة (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ومن فضلك المزيد من المعلومات عن استخدام الماتلاب فى معالجة الصور الرقمية الطبية


----------



## rzgar (2 يناير 2011)

الاخت الفاضلة ام وائل اني طالب دكتوراه في الأحصاء اطروحتي عن معالجة الصور الرقمية الطبية باستخدام طرق متعدد ةالمتغيرات الأحصائية سؤالي هو كيف يمكن دمجstacked صور MRI المتعددة في صورة واحدة؟ وجزاك الله الف خير في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## fantazio (14 يوليو 2011)

*مشاريع جاهزة*

ممكن مشاريع جاهزة وكاملة مثل التعرف على الوجوه او البصمات ....... ؟


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المبادره الطيبه


----------



## mohammed.madani (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## almisany (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا مشروعي في كشف التكلسات في صور الماموغرام للثدي 
كيف يمكن معالجة هذه الصور باستخدام الماتلاب


----------



## mohammed.madani (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## طلال حمدان (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحبا

احتاج معلومات عن edge detection by matlab


----------



## علاءرجب (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكي الله خير 
ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## igran (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*ممكن صور لاستخدامها فى المعالجه 
صور طبيه يمكن استخدمها للمعالجه بالماتلاب لانى لم اجدها على اى منتدى 
مع العلم ان الهدف هو مشروع تخرج لمعالجه الصور الطبيه بالماتلاب*
ارجو الافاده باسرع وقت لانى محتاجه لهذه الصور جدا
* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## بندر الرديعان (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مافيه شي عن التخدير معلومات


----------



## mujeeb1 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخواني ارجوا مساعدتكم انا اريد ان ادخل صوره طبيه ماخوذه باستخدام جهاز MRI في برنامج متلاب تما اقراها بستخدام imread واعمل لها معالجه فكيف يتم ذالك وجزالكم الله الف خير


----------



## م. قصي الكريدي (3 يناير 2012)

معاجة الصور الطبية علم بحد ذاته , هناك الكثير من المراجع التي تفيد بهذا الموضوع


----------



## aliabdo (5 يناير 2012)

DSP Project
ممكن مساعدة لو سمحتواااااااااااااا في عمل مشروع eegباستخدام الماتلاب 


This project aims at making the student familiar with the use of Matlab to implement the basic DSP techniques and analyze/display the results. This project uses sleep EEG samples taken as a part of a polysomonygram for a patient during sleep. An example read/display Matlab code is contained within the ZIP file.
Project Tasks:
1. It is desired to apply different filters to the sleep EEG signal sampled at 100 Hz in order to extract the alpha, beta, theta and delta waves where their frequency content is bounded as follows:
Delta wave: ≤ 3 Hz
Theta wave: 3 – 7 Hz
Alpha wave: 9 – 13 Hz
Beta wave: ≥ 14 Hz
Design and compare digital filters to do that using different approaches and assume any missing design specifications:
a. FIR filters with 3 different windows (e.g., rectangular, Hamming, Kaiser, etc.)
b. IIR filter with 3 different approaches (e.g., Butterworth, Chebyshev, elliptic, etc.)
2. Compute and display the DFT for the raw EEG signal and for the extracted alpha, beta, theta and delta waves.
3. Compute and display the power spectrum of the alpha, beta, theta and delta waves. Use periodogram averaging to compute the power spectrum for each type.
4. It is desired to compute the Fourier transformation of the raw EEG signal at two different frequency resolutions of 0.05 and 0.01 Hz starting from its original samples. Design a signal processing method that enables you to do that.


----------



## almisany (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا مشروعي في معالجة صور الماموغرام للثدي ولا اعرف كيف ابدا البرمجة بالماتلاب
ارجو ان تساعدني وهذا اميلي
[email protected]


----------



## munah (26 فبراير 2012)

أرجو من مشرفتنا وأعضاء المنتدى مساعدتي بمشروع التخرج.

مشروع تخرجي عبارة عن معالجة الصور الطبية ويعتمد على قراءة صورة بحجم 256 * 256 وأستبدال كل قيمة أو بكسل بقيمة جديدة وذلك بأستخدام لوب التكرار.

أنتهيت من كتابة الجزء الاول من الكود وطلعت رقم الوسيط بس أنا اريد العملية تتم بشكل آلي لجميع القيم الموجودة في المصفوفة . 

كذلك قراءة المصفوفة من الصف الثاني وليس من الصف الأول يعني حجم الصورة 256 ولكننا نبدأ من 255

أرجو منكم المساعدة وأتمنى وضوح الفكرة .


----------



## Abuowda (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام*عليكم*أختي* ام وائل الأثرية

عندي*مرجع*مترجم**للعربية*لعله*يفيدك*في*أختصار*الوقت
*عن*هذا*الموضوع* 
إذا*تحتاجين*إليه*أستطيع*إرساله*لكي
جزيت*خيرا**


----------



## mohammed.madani (27 فبراير 2012)

نرجو المزيد والمزيد من الدروس


----------



## mohammed.madani (27 فبراير 2012)

اخ مجييب 1
لعمل المعالجة للصورة عن طريق الماتلاب قم بتحديد الملف الحالي في الماتلاب (ويفضل عمل ملف خاص بالمتالاب لكي يكون مرجعا ثابتا لك) ومن ثم قراءة الصورة والقيام بالمعالجة التي تريدا للصورة .
مثال للمعالجة :

function​​​​​​​​​ final=preproc(image)
final=imresize(image,[500 500]);% to resize the image to 500 x 500​
final=rgb2gray(final);​​​​% to convert the color to gray scale​
final=imadjust(final);​​​​% to adjust the contrast of the brightness​
x=imadjust(final,[0 1],[1 0]);​​​​% to show the inverse of the image​
y=edge(final);​​​​% to show the image in 0 1 edges​
z=im2bw(final);​​​​% to create a black and withe version fo the image​
subplot(1,4,1),imshow(image),title(​​​​'Orignal Imagde');% to show the orignal image​
subplot(1,4,2),imshow(final),title(​​​​'Final Image');% to show the final image​
subplot(1,4,3),imhist(final),title(​​​​'Final Image Histogram');% to show the histogram​
subplot(1,4,4),imshow(x),title(​​​​'Inversed Of The Final Image');
figure,imshow(image),title('Orignal Image');% to show the orignal image alone​
figure,imshow(final),title(​​​​'Final Image');% to show the final image alone​
figure,imshow(x),title(​​​​'Invers Of The Final Image');% to show the invers of the final image​
imwrite(final,​​​​'final.tif');% to save the result as final.tif​
imwrite(x,​​​​'finalx.tif');% to save the inversed imag as finalx.fit​
figure,imshow,title(​​​​'Edge Image');% to show the edged image​
imwrite(y,​​​​'edge.tif');% to save the edged image as edge.tif​
figure,imshow(z),title(​​​​'Black & Withe Version For The Final Image');​
​استخدم هذا في ملف التعديل الموجود في الماتلاب وقم بوضعه في الملف الذي انشأته
ومن ثم بمجرد قيامك بقراءه الصورة​a=imread('aaa.jpg');
preproc(a);
سوف تعدل الصورة وتحفظ في ملفك الخاص

وشكراااا


----------



## magid safwat (27 فبراير 2012)

Abuowda قال:


> السلام*عليكم*أختي* ام وائل الأثرية
> 
> عندي*مرجع*مترجم**للعربية*لعله*يفيدك*في*أختصار*الوقت
> *عن*هذا*الموضوع*
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير *Abuowda*واتمنى ان يوضع هذا المرجع هنا للاستفادة منه فانا شخصيا احتاجه


----------



## Abuowda (4 مارس 2012)

الاخ الكريم magid safwat
الرجاء تحميل الملف بالعربي عن معالة الصور الرقمية وهو مترجم عن الانجليزية وتحديدا جزء كبير عن كتاب المؤلف غينزاليس 
ادخل على الرابط للتحمل 
اتمنى ان يفيدك هذا الملف 

بالتوفيق 
http://files.mail.ru/VOU1X5


----------



## Abuowda (4 مارس 2012)

الاخ الكريم magid safwat
الرجاء تحميل الملف بالعربي عن معالة الصور الرقمية وهو مترجم عن الانجليزية وتحديدا جزء كبير عن كتاب المؤلف غينزاليس 
ادخل على الرابط للتحمل 
اتمنى ان يفيدك هذا الملف 

بالتوفيق 
http://files.mail.ru/VOU1X5


----------



## bahhool (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا..هل من الممكن مساعدتي في كتابة برنامج يعمل " rigid registration" باستخدام tensor based" , لدي الآن مشروع تخرج بهذا الخصوص واواجه مشكلة في كتابة البررنامج بالماتلاب وكيفية ايجاد "function" المناسب


----------



## bahhool (7 مارس 2012)

اتمنى مساعدتي في كتابة برنامج لايجاد ال"principal axes" لصورة معينة واستخدامها في ايجاد "mapping transformatin" المكونة من مصفوفة الدوران "rotation matrix"


----------



## في أول المشوار (7 مارس 2012)

الأخت أم وائل جزيتي خيرا . . 
كيف أقدر أشتغل مشروع تخرج في هذا الموضوع ؟؟
يعني ايش الاهداف اللي احطها قدامي عشان اوصلها؟


----------



## mooooody90 (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخت ام وائل الرجاء المساعده اريد مقاره بين صورتين متشابهتين ولكن الصوره الثانيه يكون فيها فارق بسيط يعني مثلا دخان او كره او اي شئ من هذا القبيل وشكرا


----------



## mujeeb1 (15 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيل للاخ mohammed.madani بارك الله فيك كفيت ووفيت*


----------



## Alaa Aljbouri (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو التزويد بالكودات الخاصة بمشروع التخرج (Image denoising by using matlab simulation) على هذا الايميل
ُ[email protected]
بسرعة الله يخليك . وشكرا


----------



## سارة الحاج (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .
جزاك الله خير ياأم وائل .
أريد أن أعرف كيف يتم تشخيص الملاريا بإستخدام الماتلاب .


----------



## ameling (1 مارس 2013)

avez vous des codes des codes de sementation d'image? barakALLAH fikom


----------



## ameling (1 مارس 2013)

Brother Abuowda can you reload the file? barakALLAH fik


----------



## كاظم خضير (30 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اني حاليا طالب ماجستير في مرحلة البحث واختصاصي هو معالجة الصور الطبية فاذا امكن الدوال المستخدمة في معالجة الصور الطبية في الماتلاب واذا امكن صور طبية لاعضاء جسم الانسان بتقنيات التصوير الطبي المختلفة مثل التصوير بالرنبين المغناطيسي او التصوير بالاشعة السينية اوالتصوير بالاشعة المقطعية ................. الخ مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان الله يوفقكم في خدمة طلاب العلم


----------



## robbadr (12 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## robbadr (12 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على المنتدى


----------



## ghada saad (11 مارس 2015)

موضوع جميل ارجو ان نكون على تواصل لاهتمامي بهذا الموضوع


----------



## ghada saad (30 مارس 2015)

تحسين الصورة:
إن الهدف الرئيسي من تقنيات التحسين هو معالجة صورة معينة بحيث تكون النتيجة أكثر ملائمة من الصورة الأصلية في تطبيق محدد . إن كلمة " محدد " مهمة لأنها تؤكد منذ البداية على أن تقنيات المناقشة تعتمد إلى حد كبير على المسألة التي تعالج الصورة من أجلها. وهكذا فإن الطريقة المفيدة لتحسين صورة الأشعة السينية ليست بالضرورة أفضل اسلوب لتحسين صور المريخ المرسلة بواسطة مجس فضائي
يمكن تقسيم الأساليب المناقشة إلى صنفين رئيسين:
1- طرق المجال الترددي
2- طرق المجال الحيزي
إن الأساليب التي يتضمنها الصنف الأول مبنية على تعديل تحويل فورييه للصورة المطلوبة معالجتها , المجال الحيزي من جهة يعود إلى مستوى الصورة نفسه , وأساليب هذا الصنف تعتمد على معالجة مباشرة لعناصر الصورة


----------



## حنان عياد (4 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم
انا مشروعى استعادة الصورة الطبية باستخدام maximum likelyhood 
كيف يتم دلك باستخدام الماتلاب ؟
ارجو من لديه اية افادة عن هدا الموضوع يساعدنى 
وشكرا


----------



## majed91 (5 أبريل 2015)

موضوع جميل وله تشعبات كتيره ويجب علي مستخدم ماتلاب تعرف اهم خطوات :
1- يجب معرفة كيفة قراءة الصور ودلالة مسؤله عن القراءة الصور imread 
2- اطلاع علي قائمة help فرع image prossing فيها بعض الامثله ممكن الاستفاده منها 
3- يوجد كتاب في اسياسيات معالجة الصور باستخدام ماتلاب جميل 
شكرااا


----------



## asma* (27 يوليو 2015)

رغم الصعوبات التي واجهتها في فهم علم معالجة الصورة الا انه مفيد جداا


----------



## IRAQMATRIX (21 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي:سوالي عن الرسم عن طريق المطلب ....وكيف يتم تحديد المحور السيني والصادي بالنسبة لبيانات خاصة بالاشعة ....افيدوني افادكم الله ...مطلوب مني رسم بياني لبيانات عن المفراس او الرنين باستخدام polynomail خلال 8 ايام ..ساعدوني سواء بمعلومة او موقع مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## majed91 (17 أكتوبر 2016)

معالجة الصور الطبية موضوع جميل جدا وبحر الابحاث العلمية فيه كثيرة ومفيدة لذلك انصح بعمل تدريبي مفصل عن موضوع تبداء : 
1.كيفة قراءة الصور بشكل عام - الطبية - 
2. كيفة تعمل مع الصور من جانب الترددي والعادي - الصورة نفسه - . تحويل فوريه وكيف استخدمه .
3. شرح عملية الأولية لمجموعة من طرق المعالجه كتحويل الثناني للصور وايضا تحويل صنفها وبعض الامور البسيطه 
4. نظره عامه عن طرق الحديثه في معالجة الصور مثل معالجة بعملية التجرئة الصور وايضا باستخدام edg وايضا طرق كتيره 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
م. ماجد


----------

